# Found Baby duck!!



## Momof4 (May 27, 2013)

We found a baby duck in our pool this morning. It is tiny. Maybe a couple of weeks. He can't fly. I have him warm and cozy. I'm going to my friends to gather a few supplies she had for her baby chicks. Any advice? I think I need to take him to a wildlife rehabber. Ducks are a lot of work and need permits. Plus, I have 3 dogs. 

Kathy


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (May 27, 2013)

You need a snapping turtle. Ok, sorry for that.


----------



## Momof4 (May 27, 2013)

You sound like my husband


----------



## Holycow (May 27, 2013)

It all depends on what species of duck it is. Native ducks usually require some type of permit. Here is a good place to start http://www.fws.gov/migratorybirds/regulationspolicies/mbta/mbtandx.html
If it is an exotic (and there are plenty out there) it may not. Check your state "laws." Ducks do produce lots of messy waste (why are they called waterfowl?) so keeping one is pretty cleaning intensive, but not impossible.
Good luck.
--Jeff


----------



## Yvonne G (May 27, 2013)

Aw, poor baby. He was probably following mom along with his brothers and sisters and couldn't get out of the pool.

I've raised a few baby ducks from the feed store. They make a granular feed for baby ducks and chickens called chick starter. You just have to provide plenty of water, a warming light and the chick starter. As he grows you can also feed him the same stuff you feed your tortoises. Is it a baby mallard? If you don't find a wildlife rescue to take him, you're more or less stuck with him until he can fly. If you put him in a pond with other ducks at this stage of his life, he won't make it. Other ducks won't accept him.


----------



## Momof4 (May 27, 2013)

He looks like this one. I need to research it. I have him all set up and warm. I really don't want a duck. I don't know how he got in our pool because he can't fly or barely jump more than a few inches. Maybe a hawk dropped him. 

http://www.photogalaxy.com/photo/wendylou/3/


----------



## Assante (May 27, 2013)

I have raised 6 ducks and they are pretty simple, they just are very dirty. 
I believe that is a mallard but it is hard to tell with ducklings. 
Sent from my LG-MS770 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## Yvonne G (May 27, 2013)

Yes, I agree it's a baby mallard duck. They are native to your area, while the teal duck is an import.


----------

